# Canon Updates Digital Photo Professional and Other Software



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 23, 2017)

```
Canon has released updated version of DPP as well as EOS Movie Utility. The update seems to add support for the EOS 6D Mark II, EOS Rebel SL2 as well as the EOS 5D Mark IV w/C-Log. There will be the usual bug fixes as well.</p>
<p><strong>Digital Photo Professional 4.6.30:  </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 6D Mark II, EOS Kiss X9 / EOS REBEL SL2 / EOS 200D, EOS-1D, EOS-1Ds.</li>
<li>Adds a function for reducing color moiré.</li>
<li>Supports the EOS 5D Mark IV Canon Log specification.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS Movie Utility 1.7: </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 6D Mark II.</li>
<li>Supports the EOS 5D Mark IV Canon Log specification.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>EOS Utility 3.6.30, Picture Style Editor 1.18.30: </strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Supports EOS 6D Mark II, EOS Kiss X9 / EOS REBEL SL2 / EOS 200D.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv/eos-5d-mark-iv#drivers_downloads_tab">Download the updates from Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the update, downloading and installing now. Cheers.


----------



## mahdi_mak2000 (Jul 24, 2017)

LOL canon dont even know how to push incremental update. I have to download and install the whole shit again for a freaking update.
typical canon


----------



## weixing (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,
This update is avaliable on 9 Jun 2017 in asia Canon website which is before the announcement of 6D mark II... I guess I should read the history note when download the update next time. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi weixing. 
I'm guessing you are going by the release date, I always thought that was the date it left development and was released to the company, for packing in the box with a new pre release camera for example. 
Anyone know if this was actually live online before the notification. 

Cheers, Graham. 



weixing said:


> Hi,
> This update is avaliable on 9 Jun 2017 in asia Canon website which is before the announcement of 6D mark II... I guess I should read the history note when download the update next time.
> 
> Have a nice day.


----------



## weixing (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi,


Valvebounce said:


> Hi weixing.
> I'm guessing you are going by the release date, I always thought that was the date it left development and was released to the company, for packing in the box with a new pre release camera for example.
> Anyone know if this was actually live online before the notification.
> 
> ...


 Hmm... I also not sure as I usually never read the update note when downloading the software, but the installer was created on April 2017.

May be next time should read the update note when download any update. ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 24, 2017)

mahdi_mak2000 said:


> LOL canon dont even know how to push incremental update. I have to download and install the whole S___ again for a freaking update.
> typical canon



you got to be kidding me? most software applications you download the entire thing again for an update. if 182MB is too much for you to download, I suggest spending more time upgrading your Internet, versus complaining on a forum.

get a grip.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jul 24, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> EOS-1D, EOS-1Ds.



I could be wrong, but is this it? does it now support all the different canon bodies?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 24, 2017)

Adds Reduce Color Moire. Might help with Cedar waxwing shots but I haven't tried it yet.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi rrcphoto. 
No I don't think it supports all the bodies, my 300D seems to not even be worthy of an upgrade to software that supports windows 10! ??? Either that or trying to check on an Ipad is not the best way!  Certainly there is no link for DPP 4.x on the 300D page. 
No I haven't tried it physically, just checked the download page though I feel I ought to test it now. : 
Did I miss when they added the 40D? (Or have I just forgotten that I know?) 

Cheers, Graham. 



rrcphoto said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > EOS-1D, EOS-1Ds.
> ...


----------



## hbr (Jul 25, 2017)

I am able to edit my 350D, (XT) RAW files with the new DPP 4.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 25, 2017)

mahdi_mak2000 said:


> LOL canon dont even know how to push incremental update. I have to download and install the whole S___ again for a freaking update.
> typical canon



How is it you acquire all this camera gear, yet you have no other RAW conversion options? DPP is a great free program. I only use it for culling, because it is MUCH faster than LR or Bridge for reviewing RAW images, but, in a pinch, it is a functional editor. Fine for basic contrast, color, and sharpness adjustments. Noise reduction too.

So get something else if DPP doesn't meet your needs.


----------



## tron (Jul 25, 2017)

mahdi_mak2000 said:


> LOL canon dont even know how to push incremental update. I have to download and install the whole S___ again for a freaking update.
> typical canon


The whole S_____ takes less than 1 minute to install. LOL the time you spent to log on to CR site and write this S____ comment could be spent for updating....


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Well I installed the update and tried a RAW from the 300D and got a message that this camera is not supported please try a newer version! I guess still no 300D support. 
I don't feel slighted or annoyed, I rarely use this camera, and rarely use DPP for processing so the chance of the two coinciding is slim to nil. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Valvebounce said:



> Hi rrcphoto.
> No I don't think it supports all the bodies, my 300D seems to not even be worthy of an upgrade to software that supports windows 10! ??? Either that or trying to check on an Ipad is not the best way!  Certainly there is no link for DPP 4.x on the 300D page.
> No I haven't tried it physically, just checked the download page though I feel I ought to test it now. :
> Did I miss when they added the 40D? (Or have I just forgotten that I know?)
> ...


----------



## applecider (Jul 26, 2017)

So my two biggest complaints about working with DPP are still not addressed:

No way to do vignette correction at least for lenses without a profile, thinking rokinon 14mm here. 

Slow and difficult to see full size images other than one at a time, compared to adobe bridge in which full or 100% size images can be changed by just using the arrow key. DPP seems to require opening an image then expanding it individually closing it then moving on to open the next, very time consuming.


----------



## weixing (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi,


applecider said:


> So my two biggest complaints about working with DPP are still not addressed:
> 
> No way to do vignette correction at least for lenses without a profile, thinking rokinon 14mm here.
> 
> Slow and difficult to see full size images other than one at a time, compared to adobe bridge in which full or 100% size images can be changed by just using the arrow key. DPP seems to require opening an image then expanding it individually closing it then moving on to open the next, very time consuming.


 Canon DPP is not a generic photo processing software, it's a free photo processing software from Canon for Canon product, so asking Canon to include correction for non Canon product is not realistic... same as in camera correction... only for Canon product.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

applecider said:


> So my two biggest complaints about working with DPP are still not addressed:
> 
> No way to do vignette correction at least for lenses without a profile, thinking rokinon 14mm here.
> 
> Slow and difficult to see full size images other than one at a time, compared to adobe bridge in which full or 100% size images can be changed by just using the arrow key. DPP seems to require opening an image then expanding it individually closing it then moving on to open the next, very time consuming.



Mild complaint of mine too re opening files to few at a larger size. I find it serves my slight adjustment needs very well and it's an awful lot better than the very early versions.

Jack


----------



## AlanF (Jul 27, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> mahdi_mak2000 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL canon dont even know how to push incremental update. I have to download and install the whole S___ again for a freaking update.
> ...



DPP is used as their sole software (apart from third party noise reduction) by some professionals such as Art Morris. Like you, I use it for culling but then go on to DxO Optics Pro and if need be PS.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 27, 2017)

AlanF said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > mahdi_mak2000 said:
> ...



While Artie does use it and swears by it for initial conversion he goes an awful lot further than that with other software. I think it's reasonable to assume that Canon knows how to best convert their raw file.

Jack


----------



## LDS (Jul 27, 2017)

mahdi_mak2000 said:


> LOL canon dont even know how to push incremental update.



Incremental updates need to know from where you update from. So, to support different older versions, the download will still need to contain more or less the whole application anyway. Canon is not an IT company, building, testing and delivering different updates it's just wasted time and money. It's also good DPP doesn't try to update itself automatically, and maybe introduce unwanted changes in your workflow.


----------



## Pax2You (Jul 29, 2017)

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-6d-mark-ii?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25
Looks like canon usa has had it up since June 30th. Glad to have it


----------

